# Easy 3d Modelling for Wood working



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

I am not sure if anyone here has a need to utilize 3d modelling, but I draw each of my projects out on this software. And IT IS FREE.

Sketchup is a 3d modelling software from Google. Attached is a drawing that I did in it.

http://sketchup.google.com/


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

humm dont see that attached image?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I've never seen that site before....will have to check into it this evening. I've been playing around with a segmented software called Woodturners Studio. It's nice to play with different shapes on the computer. One of these days I'm going to try some segmented projects just to see if I have the patience to finish it. gb
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=391-0100


----------

